# 4x4 PLL Skips



## Rubiksfreak (Dec 20, 2013)

So obviously 4x4 PLL skips are considered rare. But considering how often I solve 4x4, I get a considerably amount of PLL skips. Im not sure if this is because of my scrambles or which OLL I choose depending on how im holding the cube or what. 
Just curious on how often other people get 4x4 PLL skips. I typically get them at least 3 times a week. Keeping in mind I pick up my 4x4 probably 3 times within a week, id say thats alot.


----------



## tseitsei (Dec 20, 2013)

Probability for 3x3 PLL skip is 1/72 so I would assume that probability for 4x4 PLL skip is (1/2)*(1/72)=1/144=0.7% because 1/2 of the solves have PLL-parity. So that means that on average you get one PLL skip for every 144 solves you do.


----------



## Clarkeeyyy (Dec 20, 2013)

What would be the chance of a last layer skip? I got my first ever two days ago on 4x4.


----------



## TDM (Dec 20, 2013)

Clarkeeyyy said:


> What would be the chance of a last layer skip? I got my first ever two days ago on 4x4.


Chance of OLL parity = 1/2
Chance of PLL parity = 1/2
Chance of LL skip on 3x3 = 1/15552
Chance of LL skip on 4x4 = 1/(2*2*15552)=1/62208


----------



## Jaysammey777 (Dec 20, 2013)

once out of 4 and 1/2 years now(I think).


----------



## Lucas Garron (Dec 20, 2013)

tseitsei said:


> Probability for 3x3 PLL skip is 1/72 so I would assume that probability for 4x4 PLL skip is (1/2)*(1/72)=1/144=0.7% because 1/2 of the solves have PLL-parity. So that means that on average you get one PLL skip for every 144 solves you do.



If you consider "pure PLL parity after OLL" to be a PLL skip, the probability goes up, though.


----------



## Ollie (Dec 20, 2013)

I've had two almost LL skips on 4x4x4, both with only OLL parity to solve after F2L


----------



## Kirjava (Dec 23, 2013)

Ollie said:


> I've had two almost LL skips on 4x4x4, both with only OLL parity to solve after F2L



That sentence seems so weird to me.


----------

